# Young European couple moving to Mexico



## mattverick (Apr 17, 2012)

My girlfriend (31) and I (29) have decided to move out of Switzerland no later than September. We also have a small dog (Joy) which we are still undecided whether to bring with us or not.

I'm a freelance web designer and marketing consultant, while my gf is a restaurant manager with also 4+ years of experience in the hotel industry and she speaks (Italian, French, English and German). 

We've visited Mexico two times during the past 2 years and we both love the Pacific and the Atlantic coast.

*But the real issue here is about visas.*

How hard is it for foreigners to find a job in the hotel/restaurant industry? What could the best visa option be for both of us since we are not married?

Thank you all for taking the time to read thus far and I am sorry for my poor English.

Cheers,
Matteo


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Common-law marriages have quite a bit of legal status in Mexico for immigration purposes. As far as I know, your marital status should not affect your visa options.

Are you aware that to have legal residency and permission to work in Mexico, you have to start the application at a consulate abroad? That may mean coming to Mexico, finding a job, and leaving Mexico to apply for residency. Technically you are supposed to apply at the consulate in your home country, but many people have found that they can go to a nearby country (like Belize or Guatemala) to do this.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The best approach would be to make contact with potential employers and try to obtain the offer of employment before going to Mexico. The employer must be registered with INM authorities and must provide certain documents necessary for you to obtain residence visas with lucrative endorsements allowing you to work in Mexico. Without that, you cannot work. Tourist permits are only good for 180 days and cannot be renewed in Mexico.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I know Europeans who worked in Cancun in hotels but they all came in through the hotel. They had jobs in Tahiti for exemple and were sent to Mexico and now or on their way to some other place..
Maybe worth it to apply via a chain like a Meridien for exemple.


----------



## mattverick (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. 

How does it work to renew a tourist visa for Mexico? For how long do you need to leave the country before reentering it?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mattverick said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> How does it work to renew a tourist visa for Mexico? For how long do you need to leave the country before reentering it?


Many people report leaving and immediately returning or leaving and returning the following day. There is no specified waiting period between Tourist permits (they are not visas).


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

On the forum we often refer to leaving and coming back in on a 180 day visitor's permit. This applies to those coming from many countries, including the U.S., Canada and Switzerland. 

But from time to time we get readers from countries which require visas to enter even as a tourist, so they need to remember that advice about leaving before 180 days and re-entering won't apply to them. Just for future reference for any forum readers from other parts of the world, here are links to the Mexican Government websites indicating which countries do and don't require visas to enter as a visitor.

Countrys and Regions that requiere a visa to travel to Mexico - Instituto Nacional de Migración

Countries and regions that do not requiere a visa to travel to Mexico - Instituto Nacional de Migración

By the way, Matteo, your English is impeccable.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> . . .
> 
> By the way, Matteo, your English is impeccable.


¡De acuerdo!


----------



## mattverick (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you all for being so kind and helpful. 

I really hope my girlfriend will be able to find a job in one of the many hotels or restaurants either on the Pacific or the Atlantic coast.

Sorry again for not having used the search function too well..


----------

